# There is a reason the tool is less $$



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I figured...but its only a retractable (razor) knife right ?
I've bought quite a few...plastic ones do not last
The Stanley one I bought the part that you press with your thumb to move the blade broke
That part seems to break no matter what brand I buy
A rigid one the case broke...forget how
I keep the parts...might be able to make one right ? Wrong
Each one is a little different

So I bought the $1 knife this time
and.....unlike every other knife...spare blades do not fit in the handle :laughing:
Its just a little shorter....just enough so they don't fit


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I figured...but its only a retractable (razor) knife right ?
> I've bought quite a few...plastic ones do not last
> The Stanley one I bought the part that you press with your thumb to move the blade broke
> That part seems to break no matter what brand I buy
> ...


if you are like me you will lose them faster than you can replace them. buying more than a $1 knife is dumb :whistling2:


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Now don't get me wrong: the plastic ones suck. But the metal ones are made out of this pot metal (my dad calls it "white metal") that is so brittle, pieces snap off if you drop them. They're all terrible.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I use an old folding buck knife that I just ground the tip to a 45. IF and when it get too worn from keeping it razor sharp, I'll just do the same to another of the 20 or so GOOD quality steel knives I have. I wouldn't buy one of those crap things they try to sell now if you paid me. Downright dangerous, if you ask me....

DM


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i like the plastic ones with the snap off tips, for anything i do they stay razor sharp and if i want i can extend the blade out which flexes without breaking for shaving material if i need, almost like a flexible dowel saw


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Olfa knifes with the snap off blades come in at least three sizes.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> Olfa knifes with the snap off blades come in at least three sizes.


i use the small and one about 3"


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

tpolk said:


> i use the small and one about 3"


I have all 3 sizes. Love them.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a 100 pak of the razor blades a few years ago
So I keep buying knifes to use with the blades...still plenty left


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I use one of these










It is better than all the other similar knives I have used. To remove the blade, you have to fold the blade holder to a 45º angle and then press the little release button. The blade holder locks very well in the open position as well.
Plus it folds completely closed like a pocket knife.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I looked at those, are they any good at ALL? 
I'm leery of any razor knife since the pot steel crap started coming out.
I was using one and it broke on a stroke and barely missed my wrist.
Could have been real messy....

DM


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

irwin blade takes two hands to open/close?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> I looked at those, are they any good at ALL?
> I'm leery of any razor knife since the pot steel crap started coming out.
> I was using one and it broke on a stroke and barely missed my wrist.
> Could have been real messy....
> ...


well, I use one in my work and have yet to have one give me any problems. Used it for stripping wire, cutting drywall, whittling toothpicks, anything that comes along.



tpolk said:


> irwin blade takes two hands to open/close?


I can do it one handed. When new, they are stiff like any other knife. To close one handed I have to flip it around in my hand so I can press the lock release on the back but I can do it completely one handed.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

nap said:


> To remove the blade, you have to fold the blade holder to a 45º angle and then press the little release button.


that's a nice feature! i find my thumb tends to sit on the release button of the knives i have... i've thrown a few blades across a room while working because of that


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

cellophane said:


> that's a nice feature! i find my thumb tends to sit on the release button of the knives i have... i've thrown a few blades across a room while working because of that


the original design of this type of with the little flip over piece on the top of the blade holder always PO'd me. It would open up at the most inopportune times. It seemed especially when cutting a cardboard box, I would get to the end and realize the blade came out somewhere along the cut.

this design has been really quite dependable. As with anything, you can over burden a tool but so far, and I am generally quite abusive to my tools, it's the best $10 razor knife I have ever had.

and the reason I use a razor knife: there is no knife that will stay sharp enough for me. This allows me to have a very sharp blade nearly instantly anytime.

and I can usually nab the blades from the carpenters at work,:whistling2:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had good luck with the Irwin. It has a nice molded rubber handle so you can get a good grip. Lately, I've been using it combined with some good old fashionde elboe grease to cut into drywall. It's hard work but worth it to keep the dust down and minimize the clean up.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah yeah, i paid $25 for a utility knife but i love it!

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...&group_ID=1066&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate the thumb actuator. In my line of work, it just isn't dependable.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

How about this one?



















It's about 40 years old!

I've also got a "newer" (about 25 years old) Stanley that has the retractable blade, and recently the lever started to stick, and I thought of buying a new one, but came to the conclusion that the old one is far better than most I would buy today, so I filed down the burrs on the lever and housing, and put a new blade in it. Good as new!

KE2KB


----------

